# 4/25-4/26 Rig Trip



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

We are headed out tonight after work. Anyone else going or any more recent reports?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Mashed em yesterday at 823


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Were headed back out on Saturday my buddy caught three wensday At Ram powell 1 close to 100 lbs caught trolling ballyhoo
And chuncking yellowfin targeted species


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

take a lot of pictures for us.....


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Scratch that buddy just called blew lower unit on contender limping back in


----------

